# Newly adopted 2yo golden who chews everything



## firstgolden (Oct 20, 2013)

Our family just adopted a 2yo golden and he loves to chew! The problem is that nothing stands up to his agressive chewing. He chews through everything in minutes. He has even chewed up Kongs. We have read that pigs ears and rawhide is not the way to go. Does anyone have any ideas what we can give him?


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Antlers work great for my guys! And, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*God Bless!*

God Bless you for adopting him! 
How is he when you leave him home alone?
Perhaps a crate is the best idea!


----------



## Goldngirl01 (Oct 17, 2013)

*aggressive chewers*

I have found that my aggressive chewers do well with the Nylabone Wishbone (Wolf size) as well as the Moose & Elk antlers. I "start" both of them by rubbing them on concrete to get them to smell more appealing. Pigs ears are very hard on dogs to digest & often cause digestive problems...good luck with your Boy.


----------



## Edmond Humm (Jul 23, 2013)

You are not solving the problem by giving him more to crew. Golden's often chew too much when they haven't had lots of exercise; not just a walk on the leash.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Welcome from a fellow Tennessean .. and CONGRATULATIONS!! 

Did you adopt from TVGRR, MAGRR, or MTGRR?

Good suggestions on the chews ... 

Someone told me many moons ago 'big dogs need to run'. I suggest you find a fenced in area where he can run around (schools are good places to look). 

Start training him to 'come' with treats. Another person would help; one on each end of a hallway and grow the distance in your back yard. Call him back and forth. Reward him when he comes. He'll get the hang of it pretty quickly. 

I combined it with tennis ball fetch and treating. Started in the backyard, then went to fenced-in tennis courts. then gradually (over about 3 or 4 days) expanded the fenced in area to a soccer field. Once he got the hang of 'come' every single time, I never had to put a leash on him again but where it was absolutely necessary.

Enjoy your boy. This stage will pass. It's a big adjustment for him too. Emotions are high.

Just love on him and give him time to learn to trust you. You'll have a love fest for years to come


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Tire that sweet boy out! And then get him to calm down at night with some relaxing snuggling or laying together or whatever technique he likes or works for him. It's good for him to learn that it is time to calm down for the night.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Moose antlers (not deer as they aren't denese enough)
Galileo bones by nylabone....

Our power chewer could pop the XL black power Kongs in half in about 3 minutes!

Just know that these kinds of intense power chewers are very likely going to fracture their teeth chewing...so be prepared to do regular dental inspections and extractions may be necessary.


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

I highly suggest some of the stronger Nylabone chews. My puppy is quite a chewer and getting her a Nylabone has helped reduce the damage everywhere else. They even come flavored so it will help the pup want to chew that instead of something like a shoe.


----------



## firstgolden (Oct 20, 2013)

Thank you all for the great suggestions. We do exercise often, but are working on "come" still. He still has occasion to run off on his own if he sees something he wants to investigate. I just got him the nylabone and he was very excited to have another challenge!


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Another greeting from Tennessee.

Princess Daisy chews on a Chuckit medium glow or medium whistle ball. Tennis balls and ropes and other "chew" toys might last an hour, but the Chuckit is going on 6 months. She also has a cow joint of some sort.


Max


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

When we first got Ben at 3 years old, he was very destructive with his toys. Tennis balls lasted for a few minutes and his first stuffed toys were chewed in a day or two. He liked Nylabones, and they lasted a long time, but watch out, after a while they start shredding and he would cut his lips or tongue. We don't do them any more. He likes marrow bones a lot. When fresh, we give them to him in the bathroom, because he drools so much when he's chewing it. Kongs with peanut butter, frozen, occupied him for long periods. 

Lots of exercise helps. We walk Ben about 3 miles a day. After a few months, Ben calmed down a lot. He started to be able to play with other toys that he would have demolished in the beginning, including stuffed animals, unstuffed animals, and kong balls. Three years later, he doesn't try to destroy anything. I don't know if it's age or what, but he has a couple of stuffed toys that have lasted for 2 years. Admittedly, he doesn't play with them all that often, but they are always available.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi, and congrats on your new boy!
Sammy is also quite a chewer and can't have many toys as he eats everything he can get hold of. Nylabones have been a lifesaver for us and have kept him occupied for literally hours. He has spent the past few months working on one of these 'textured nylabones' and it's still going strong. Amazon.com: Nylabone Dura Chew Plus Wolf Chicken: Pet Supplies

We also recently tried him with a marrow bone from the butcher which he loved! Another bit of advice aswell as tiring him out physically is to tire him out mentally...so lots of training and getting his mind active. A toy like this will be great for your boy. Sammy has had one for ages and he loves it! You fill it up with bits of kibble/treats and they have to figure out how to get the kibble out, will keep him busy for ages. It's pretty sturdy and because it's quite big they can't fit it in their mouth to chew up. http://www.amazon.com/KONG-Wobbler-Treat-Dispensing-Large/dp/B003ALMW0M/ref=sr_1_2?

ie=UTF8&qid=1382497914&sr=8-2&keywords=kong+wobbler

If he's chewing on furniture and stuff some bitter apple spray will do the trick


----------

